
Two In Five Adults Have 'Changed for the Better' Thanks to Lockdown - praveenscience
https://www.studyfinds.org/survey-2-in-5-adults-feel-theyve-changed-for-the-better-thanks-to-coronavirus-lockdown/
======
gus_massa
It's a self reported pool, so it is measuring what people feel about the
lockdown, not if they changed at all.

------
sacks2k
What about all the people that lost their jobs and now can't provide for their
family? Or the small businesses that are now permanently closed?

~~~
verdverm
Yes, how have the other 3/5 fared?

~~~
sacks2k
ugh.

